# Custom baling rates for OKlahoma



## okbuckaroo

Does anyone have the 2009 rates for round and small squares? Or what they are charging to cut, rake, and bale in the Oklahoma area?....thank you


----------



## downtownjr

No luck on the 2009...you probably seen this but maybe you can adjust a bit and use the 2007-2008. I also attached the Iowa 2009 and Kansas 2008 for a comparison. Hope it is helpful.

Oklahoma 2007-2008
http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-4923/CR-205%202007-2008web.pdf

Iowa 2009
http://www.extension.iastate.edu/Publications/FM1698.pdf

Kansas 2008
http://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics_by_State/Kansas/Publications/Custom_Rates/custom08.pdf


----------



## okhillbilly

Hi. Where you located at? Balling rates are depending on who does it most of the time. What size? Net wrap or not? How much work are you going to do? I paid a guy to make some round bales for me the last 2-3 yrs. Cheapest and hardest working guy I ever met. Charged $18.00 for a 4x5 twine wrap bale last year . He's very busy and hard to get to come when you want it done. But well worth it. I cut some of it that he baled last year and he only charged me $8.00 for raking and baling those. I heard of several cutters charging $30.00 for bigger (5x5) net wrap bales. Some of the cost depends on the price of fuel at the time.


----------



## okhillbilly

Talked to the guy that did the baling for me last year this weekend. He bought a new baler this year and said his 4x5 bales are a couple hundred pounds heavier than they where last year. Anyway he's charging $17.00 to make them this year. That's cutting, raking and baling.


----------



## mlappin

Slightly different here.

$12-$15 a acre for mowing
$5 per acre for tedding
$5 per acre for raking
$8 a bale for net wrap
customer charged for acid by the amount used.


----------



## okhillbilly

This is one of the cheapest guys around. I like his prices and he's a hard worker. Does you right when he works for you. Just hard to get on his schedule. He also will come and charge for seperate tasks. But I usually just have him do it all. Not alot of acid used around here that I know of. I,m sure there is in NW Okla. Alot more alfalfa grown up there.


----------



## okbuckaroo

yeah he seems real cheap I get prices from 20.00 -25.00 to cut rake and bale


----------



## PMA

I charge $15.00 per round bale, 4X5, cutting, tedding, raking and baling in South Carolina.


----------



## RCF

We are located in Texas and we get $22 to cut, rake and bale but ours are about 5 1/2 ft tall and if we do everything we have a 2 bale per acre minimum. 
Our prices are:
Mowing $14/acre for mowing with our mower conditioner and laying it flat
Raking $6/acre
Tedding $5/acre
Baling $8-10 bale depending on how far we go and the amount of hay that it makes.


----------



## panhandle9400

swathing starts at 18.00 per acre for alfalfa,wheat,oats taller stuff as feed 18.00 up to 7 feet tall then a 1.00 per foot over 7 'so for 10ft. feed would be 21.00 per acre,,, round bales 18.00 each large squares 20.00 each ,,, rake 7.00 per acre, stacking is 5.00 per bale


----------



## Hayking

we charge 15 to cut and 15 to bale.5 ft wide x 64in tall.


----------



## OkhayBallr

I think im too cheap I get 20 for cut rake bale 4x5 net and 2.25 to small sq


----------



## panhandle9400

I guess i better hire some you other post to do my hay ? where we are located everyone charges about the same price, wow you guys seem way too cheap ? the cheapest swathing i know about was 12.00 per acre , cheapest I ever do is 17.00 per acre. most all our haying is irrigated maybe that is why price differnce ? some dryland but not too much . During the season I have no problem keeping 2 18foot rigs blowin smoke cutting circles . Have a safe and prosperous year ! watch out for those rattlesnakes too.......


----------



## man of steel

New guy here

I charge $15 an acre mowing...$8 Raking/tedding...$8 for a 4x5 net... $10 net in corn stalks


----------



## bugscuz

I guess I keep it simple. Here in the Willamette Valley in Oreogn I've been changing 64.00 per ton of hay. I put up square bales that average 60 to 65 lbs. The 64.00 per ton is to cut-rake and bale. In apply fertilizer I charge 15 per acre plus the product. Each year I end up not getting to some people's field's. If possible I could do twice the acreage but I'm a one man operation. No one has ever complained about price. Maybe I'm to cheap?
Richard


----------



## hay hauler

In the Central Oregon area (Redmond). Rates are around $95/acre cut, rake, and bale small bales. Stacking is around .50/bale.

Personally

.50/bale to stack on the field

.60/bale over the road less than 1 mile

.75/bale 1-5 miles

Over that we haul it by hand 35/ton in the local area stacked and unstacked
I like flat rates because the harder I work the more I make per hour and at my age most don't think I am willing to work because of past experiences of others so they are leery of hourly rates&#8230;

What are others charging to stack small bales? Does anyone haul hay where it must be done by hand due to areas not big enough for equipment to be feasible, if so for how much?


----------



## Hayking

we do rounds samall squares and big squares(3x3) 15 to cut 15 for rounds 14 for big squares and 1 dollar for small squares ( we bale them and leave). We did however stumble across a bale band it this winter and we figure next year we will need a extra dollar to pull it. the last time we had any small squares hauled they charged us .75 thats been a couple years i would imagine now( if you could find anyone) it would be close to a 1 dollar just to get them hauled in our area. How much extra do others charge for a accumalater or bale band it?


----------



## haroldhb

14 / bale netrap that included raking two windrows togother
14/ acre swathing


----------

